# Gambian Pouched Rats in the US



## taramazing

I've been doing extensive research about Gambians. I know they were illegal to own/import at some point because of the monkeypox scare. The ban has been lifted for a while and was wondering how I can go about getting one. I know they are close to impossible to find in the US. Does anyone know of any breeders currently in the United States? I currently live in Indiana and for my state you just have to have a permit to own one. I would absolutely love to own one. I have done my research and understand the extensive amount of care these guys need. I have had regular rats for almost 6 years now. I know the care is completely different but I know the basics to rattys. Along with owning a Gambian.
Any info would be much appreciated!!! I look online every few months to see what I can find. 
Thanks!


----------



## Rat Daddy

They were a short lived fad in the fancy, most were imports. For the most part they didn't win over many fans... That's not to say a breeding program and hand raised rats might not have worked out much better.

A friend of mine had an exotic animal import license a few years back and had the connections with the customs folks to get this kind of animal in. But exotics like this can be pricey to import with air freight, customs inspections and quarantine. But the customs fees are based on per crate not per animal so if you import them in bulk they get cheaper.

I know there is a high end exotic store that sells big ticket exotics in my state, I haven't had any need to deal with them but they do exist... they can find you just about anything from a tiger to a gorilla for the right price, I doubt a Gambian rat would be a tall order for these folks... 

As to US based breeders, I don't know of any currently doing pouched rats... You might want to check with your local zoo to see if they can turn you on to a reputable exotic importer that can piggy back your rat(s) in with a shipment of hippos or something that would pay for the freight and duties for your relatively small package. Most of the smaller exotics from Africa are shipped to Europe before they come to the US. The Europeans have closer ties to Africa and the African animal traders in general are notoriously unreliable, so you may be better off with someone that sources from Europe rather than Africa direct. And who knows, there may be breeders there you can find and then you only need someone who holds a license and the freight and customs surcharges.... I might note, the license holder will usually have to go to the airport himself to pick up your animals. If he sends you with his paperwork, make sure it's in order, the customs people don't fool around. I've shipped exotics domestically and you make friends at the airport over time that get your living things through before they die, otherwise it can be a long wait, I've heard generous tips can help too. 

Best luck.


----------



## cagedbirdsinging

Moved to the Other Animal Mischief section, as all Gambian threads get moved.


----------



## Rat Daddy

BTW, I don't necessarily support the "exotic pet trade". It's a really murky area ethically and morally. I don't deny that certain "wild" animals are better off living with certain humans under certain special situations. But for the most part there is a good reason for certain animals to become popular pets and others to live outdoors. 

I "have" an opossum and groundhog that live in my backyard. The groundhog doesn't tear up my lawn and the opossum gets along well with the groundhog and chases away stray cats and neither bothers the squirrel that lives in my tree. And without the pesky cats, I have songbirds again and can take my rats into the yard safely. But I don't feed them or bring them indoors and we pretty much ignore each other. So as long as the truce holds I suppose I "have" my own share of exotic animals. Yes, sometimes it can get a little loud at night when the opossum catches a cat, but it's all to my benefit in my opinion. (who would have thought cats are stupid enough to mess with an animal that's more fur and claws than anything else.) For some strange reason, the neighbors keep their destructive little kids and pesky small dogs out of my yard too and I don't even need a fence... I love wildlife and for the most part am content with it living outside.


----------



## taramazing

Thank you so much for all of your advice! I hadn't of even thought of checking with my local zoo. It's more than likely something I'll do eventually. Especially since (and I figured this) that its going to cost a pretty penny to get my hands on one. And probably something I will pursue when I don't have any regular rats at all so I can spend all of my time devoted to my Gambian because of the amount of time they require. And thats so awesome that you have a possum and groundhog in your backyard like that! Kind of like my raccoons that live under my deck in my yard. I feed them so they stick around. They are super fascinating to watch and get fairly comfortable with coming out around us. They are cuter than I thought  And I am the same way! I love all types of wildlife and it's so fun to have some hang out around your yard. Even if its just a raccoon or five lol. And I totally agree alot of the "exotic pet trade" animals are kind of a shady thing to look into anyways. You never know how the animal was treated or if its sick or truly from a certain place etc. Something I'm still going to keep my eye out for. Thanks again I really appreciate it!!!!


----------

